# What to do with NON-AUTOFLOWER plants that flowered at 8-12” high & are now revenging?



## SusanneH (Jun 1, 2021)

Hi!
I’ve been working on a first for me. I’ve grown for five years now. This year I did not stray from the methods used in the past: planted in trays outside *IN THE SAME PLACE AS THE GARDEN* my seeds, which sprouted fine. One strain, White Widow, is the same as last year (for reference). NOTHING DIFFERENT.

So, after I transplanted them May 5th to 15 gal pots, they started to flower. It was a little over a week later. They did NOT go from a lighter spot to darker, so that is NOT it. I did it the SAME as before (the reason I’m so adamant about it is that I posted on another forum, and kept getting the same answer that they said I put it in lighter to darker, and DID NOT. So, clearing that up ...as well as they are NOT AUTOFLOWER.

All that being said, I’ve learned that they reveg, and now they are starting to...some aren’t, but the leaves are looking the way they do when they reveg. They’re shiny, 1-3 points, etc. They look strange...

What I need to know is:

Now what do I do?

 The buds that are already on there are very small. Will they mature?

Do I prune the plants? I’ve read some that say prune the heck out of them & others say do nothing. Will they continue to grow and reflower like a normal plant later on?

Anything else I should know?

thanks!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 1, 2021)

So how long were they outside from seed before you transplanted? Are these seeds from the same batch as you grew before? And If it was an Auto you would not see it reveg. Autos dont reveg. Have any pics?
I can tell you this. If you had been growing inside under lights set at 24/0 or 18/6 and took your plant outside,,it can defiantly start to flower just like my C99 did. When i put her outside the hours caused her to flip because they were 13.5/10.5 daylight hours and dark hours.


----------



## SusanneH (Jun 2, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> So how long were they outside from seed before you transplanted? Are these seeds from the same batch as you grew before? And If it was an Auto you would not see it reveg. Autos dont reveg. Have any pics?
> I can tell you this. If you had been growing inside under lights set at 24/0 or 18/6 and took your plant outside,,it can defiantly start to flower just like my C99 did. When i put her outside the hours caused her to flip because they were 13.5/10.5 daylight hours and dark hours.



They were outside from the start. Planted seeds in trays March 13th (SC Texas - most start gardens mid March). Transplanted to large pots May 5th.

New seeds. Popped the day they arrived. Planted next day.

As said above: NOT Auto flower. 

The only photo I took when it first happened was of the top/flower, not the whole plant. They were only 8-12” high at the time. 

They are now between 14“ - 2+ ft high & some are starting to reveg & others still look to be flowering, but the leaves all look like the photos of the ones that reveg.

Since outside, I can NOT regulate the hours of light. We’re getting into the longest days of the year. Right now, we have 14 hrs 1 min daylight & 9.99 hrs of ‘dark’ (bf sr/after ss). So, now should be when they should START to flower,......gonna have some confused plants...

NOW, for my question:
DOES _*anyone *_know, can anyone _*answer *_this: What do I do now to get them to keep growing and flower and bud like they should? I just can NOT seem to get an answer & this is my 4th forum to ask it.

thanks again.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 2, 2021)

Ah. You really have a problem. I am an outdoor grower about 300 miles south of you and I've had the same issue.
You put them in too early. Or not early enough. If they go in really early, say Jan or Feb, they would get into flower early and probably long enough to stay in flower during the longer days. But this is *strain dependent*. My main grow is a 50-50 hybrid that flowers early and is reasonably resistant to reveg although I am right now watching very carefully for signs of reveg.
Unfortunately you put the seeds in at the wrong time of year.
You MIGHT be able to fix the problem if you either move them indoors and use lamps, or physically move them into a dark place after 12 hours daily. But also, this might trigger hermies.
In your position I would be taking clones right now and/or putting more seeds in bc there is a good chance you'll lose the crop.
So that's my opinion on this and I am surprised no-one else told you.


----------



## SusanneH (Jun 2, 2021)

leafminer said:


> Ah. You really have a problem. I am an outdoor grower about 300 miles south of you and I've had the same issue.
> You put them in too early. Or not early enough. If they go in really early, say Jan or Feb, they would get into flower early and probably long enough to stay in flower during the longer days. But this is *strain dependent*. My main grow is a 50-50 hybrid that flowers early and is reasonably resistant to reveg although I am right now watching very carefully for signs of reveg.
> Unfortunately you put the seeds in at the wrong time of year.
> You MIGHT be able to fix the problem if you either move them indoors and use lamps, or physically move them into a dark place after 12 hours daily. But also, this might trigger hermies.
> ...



I grew this same strain, White Widow, last year; planted at the same time; and it did just fine.

I’ve  also got Critical Mass & Critical Mass CBD, which also flowered.

I’ve *always *planted mid March with no problems.

oh, I did plant 10 extra seeds last week after I found what was possibly going to happen to my plants. 
BUT:

 back to my first question: WHY this year ONLY? It’s NEVER happened before. (I asked that on other forums)
and,

WHAT DO I DO NOW? You say maybe they’re all going to die anyway, however I have seen some mention pruning, but didn’t mention when/where, etc.

And, I’ve gotta tell ya...... I’ve now got 24 plants in 15 gal pots about 300 ft down a tight path to the garden. Even if I were strong enough/or, my husband was....I have NO place to put them inside (small, temporary house), no lighting system,  etc...so that isn‘t going to work for me, but thanks.

Oh, and I WANT them to grow more and RE-FLOWER. So, even though they started to flower at 8 inches to 12 inches high (as in WAY too small!. They’re usually about 3 feet tall!), and now at 1-2 ft tall, they’re revegging, I would like....as in want...them to grow up to nice, plants. I’ve seen some that turned bushy, but I don’t know if they were pruned or not. I can’t get a full ‘story’ on any of them. I’ve checked out now 5 forums and countless articles, and none go past the fact that they do reveg.....now, what to do with them so I have a crop? I don’t know. Maybe they will all die.....

But, if ANYONE knows, I sure would like to be told! Thanks again.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 2, 2021)

This is how i make sure mine gets the proper amount of light and dark but i don't have several growing. Here it gets light at 6:30 and gets dark at 8:45. So i cover mine at 6:30pm and uncover it at 9pm after it gets dark where its not covered all night for nothing plus it gets plenty fresh air instead of being smothered all night for nothing. It was flowering just fine with the 14/10 but i wanted to take no chances.






						Hoppers growing cheap😁
					

Cindy 99 She is 10 weeks from seed




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 2, 2021)

Great Post Leafminer. Glad you take the time to help members.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 2, 2021)

I really like that suggestion to put black plastic bags over the plants at 6pm and take the bags off again at 9.30pm. You'd have to use good thick bags, the cheap ones let light in. I realise with all of those plants it will be a pain and I think you will need to do it until after the equinox. But 1) It's cheap 2) It should work if you're quick.


----------



## SusanneH (Jun 2, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> This is how i make sure mine gets the proper amount of light and dark but i don't have several growing. Here it gets light at 6:30 and gets dark at 8:45. So i cover mine at 6:30pm and uncover it at 9pm after it gets dark where its not covered all night for nothing plus it gets plenty fresh air instead of being smothered all night for nothing. It was flowering just fine with the 14/10 but i wanted to take no chances.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m guessing you DON’T want it to flower by less light, right? Sounds good. Thanks

My problem is an odd one. It started flowering when it was about 13 hrs light/11 hrs dark (approx). The plants were WAY too small to flower. They usually flower around late June when they’re about 3+ feet tall. This year, they were 8-12 INCHES tall. Now, that won’t produce much, will it? So, I started posting then. I got answers that ranged from pruning severely when it started to reveg (when the days turned to more light) to doing nothing to killing them.

SO, I re-posted to try to get some different views....
I also tried to see if _anyone _could answer WHY it happened this year. I did NOThING different. One of the strains was the same as last year....no one can answer that.  Or, will even attempt it. the best answer I got was “I’ve heard it’s happening to others”.

AND, the last thing I really wanted to find out (I’m getting all kinds of advice here, but no one will answer my questions)...... What do I do now?
The plants are now between 1 1/2ft - 2 1/2 ft tall; some have ‘flowers’ going all up the stem; some just have a few ‘feathers’ on top; others seem to be going back to veg.
Do I prune them back?
Do I leave them alone?
Any suggestions would be helpful, as I am stuck. I’m waiting to do anything else to most of them (pruned a couple just a little To see what will happen, but that’s all)

Again , I thank ANYONE who can ANSWER my questions.


----------



## SusanneH (Jun 2, 2021)

leafminer said:


> I really like that suggestion to put black plastic bags over the plants at 6pm and take the bags off again at 9.30pm. You'd have to use good thick bags, the cheap ones let light in. I realise with all of those plants it will be a pain and I think you will need to do it until after the equinox. But 1) It's cheap 2) It should work if you're quick.



Thanks, so this will get them to stop flowering completely?

Then, I’m going to want them to reflower so I’ll actually have a harvest. Do I keep the bags going until mid June? what would you suggest?
thanks again. Appreciate your thoughtfulness & time


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 2, 2021)

No. If your cover them they will definitely flower.
Your going to need more light hours to get them to reveg completely.
And I have no idea what happened or why.
I guess I'm confused on what you want to do that will stop them from flowering with them planted in the ground. You have no options to get more light to them now without digging them up.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 3, 2021)

The time this happened to me I lost the crop. I thought I'd let them reveg and then they'd flower again. But it proved next to useless. It was as if they were already used up, no more energy, can't recall exactly but I think I got a bunch of raggedy hermie scarecrows.


----------



## SusanneH (Jun 3, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> No. If your cover them they will definitely flower.
> Your going to need more light hours to get them to reveg completely.
> And I have no idea what happened or why.
> I guess I'm confused on what you want to do that will stop them from flowering with them planted in the ground. You have no options to get more light to them now without digging them up.



They’re in 15 gal pots. For me, they may as well be in the ground. I’m an ill weakling. I grow to medicate my nausea and help sleep (can’t due to pain and more) and help dissuade the pain....I know it doesn’t take away the pain even though I buy seeds that say they work for pain. They actually help the inflammation, which causes the pain....so, I’ve tried a lot of them & to tell the truth, I can’t tell the difference between them. I’m too ill & don’t even feel “stoned” when I smoke. I guess it all goes toward my medical issues, which is what I want in the first place.....this is why they’re so important to me.

At least I’ve got 10 more started, but they’re only a few weeks old & all we’ve had is clouds & rain. I’ve had to keep them covered so the rain doesn’t kill them. We even had a little hail last night & a few of the larger ones were down, but only bent over & was able to tie them up. Only a few leaves got damaged. But the new ones have stretched to about 4 inches tall (in one day- they were only about an inch tall one day. It rained with them covered & the next morning, they were almost like vines. I had to prop them up.....it’s been crazy. I miss sturdy, stocky plants! Without early blooms.

Thanks again for your help. I believe you’ve answered my questions now. I’ll just wait & see. I’ve pruned 5 of them just to see what happens to those....can’t hurt at this point.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 3, 2021)

Definitely use the bags idea, stop the reveg. Get some smoke. If reveg is allowed to continue for long, there will be no bud.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 3, 2021)

Yep,, go ahead and make them flower. At least you could get some bud.


----------



## SusanneH (Jun 4, 2021)

I guess if I’m going to get any product, I’m going to have to do the bags...it’ll be interesting considering most of them are already tied up to t-posts,,, I guess I’ll cut the bags to fit.

This is turning into a lot of work for an older, ill ‘girl’. LOL....

But, I’ve got a lot invested in it, as well as the need for it to work. I don’t even know if the new plants will be ready in time.. I’ve never planted as late as May! And, I thought 2020 was a strange year. At least my cannabis plants grew better than any other year. I can be thankful for that.

Thank you all for your help! .


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 5, 2021)

Yes it can be a pain,,,,, but thats just part of being a proud pothead dirt farmer .


----------



## SusanneH (Jun 5, 2021)

I think I may not cover all of them. Some actually now look like regular plants. I pruned the ones on the ends of the rows to see what would happen, and those look good. I’m leaving those alone & letting nature take its course. Some of those are 3+ feet tall now.

Others are about 12” tall, and the leaves look like they’ve totally revegged. (hard to get spell check to not change that, as seen in the title of this!   ). They have flowers going all up the stems, but those like that didn’t branch out at all even though I pruned/FIMMed them the same as all the rest.  I may just count those alone & let them die because I can’t see them growing into anything.....any ideas before I just do that? I have 10 little bitty plants that will go into pots in about a month (that would normally be the time things would be flowering...weird year). And, if those die, I’ll replace them. Otherwise, I’ll just find room.

I’ve figured the 50 gal bags are what I need. I hope they are ‘expensive’ enough. I know they don’t break through even with rough stuff in them. (HEB brand -off brand, however they make good quality). I have 5‘ T-posts which the plants are tied to. We’ve had daily rains & winds, so I’ve had daily maintenance issues. I think the posts will help protect the plants from the bags. I guess securing them somehow on the ground is a good idea. Some of those storms come through in the evening..

thanks again for your help. At least the equinox is only about 2 1/2 weeks away....not too long to trudge out there (after I’ve showered , put on my pj’s...and re-dressed to go out there....this is killing an ’old lady’ .


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 5, 2021)

Got some pics?


----------



## SusanneH (Jun 5, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Got some pics?



was going to take some this morning & left my phone. When I finish making the hash, I’ll head back out & take some representative of one end of the spectrum to the other   

One thing I was wondering as I was checking out the bag this morning was that if a storm comes along while the bags are on and wind blows..Will the bags harm the plants if they blow around?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 5, 2021)

I can't see the plastic hurting the plants. They are pretty tough.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 5, 2021)

By the way. I made mine with a big round trash can lid. I taped the plastic all around the edge of the lid. Put a ring at the top I could hook on to the pole. I use a garden pole that has a hook you put hanging plants on. Workers great. Also if you had to you could putt a few stakes in the plastic at the bottom to keep it from moving. The good thing is they are only covered a few hours before it gets dark. Never leave it covered with plastic if it rains. To much moisture and no air circulation. I cover mine with a umbrella if it rains.


----------



## SusanneH (Jun 5, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> By the way. I made mine with a big round trash can lid. I taped the plastic all around the edge of the lid. Put a ring at the top I could hook on to the pole. I use a garden pole that has a hook you put hanging plants on. Workers great. Also if you had to you could putt a few stakes in the plastic at the bottom to keep it from moving. The good thing is they are only covered a few hours before it gets dark. Never leave it covered with plastic if it rains. To much moisture and no air circulation. I cover mine with a umbrella if it rains.



Thanks. That sounds pretty good. I’ve got about 24 plants, however some look like regular plants now, and I’m not going to cover them. They don’t have any leaves that even look like they’re going into reveg. They also don’t have any blooms on them anymore. 
I also have a few that are only about a foot high & all the leaves have turned shiny/smooth edges & have blooms going up the spine....I don’t think they’re going anywhere. I may cover one to see if it’ll work...don’t know. 

thanks for the heads up on the rain......we’ve got another one right now. Had to run out & cover the tiny plants, or they’d be toast by now. 

I’m going to post photos next.


----------



## SusanneH (Jun 5, 2021)

Oh hail....again, literally. Well, ‘internet’, if you can call it that, is not working well. We live in the country & the best we can get is working of wifi off AT&T cell service & the best we get is 2 dots...
So, I may have to upload these a couple at a time. Here goes:
The first is one that I pruned when I first saw them flowering early. It, and others have almost lost all flowering, have grown, and look like they’re growing like a normal plant. I feel I don’t need to cover these: The first two photos are side & top view of one of those




That was all I could upload right now. The next photos were of one that’s only about a foot tall, all leaves look like revegged leaves & flowers going up the stem. They look hopeless & I’m thinking of not bothering to cover them. It may be a moot point tonight as the rain is a mess. I’ll try later To upload those.


----------



## SusanneH (Jun 6, 2021)

I think I may be able to get those now. Love living in the country.....technology hasn’t caught up yet, but sure enjoy seeing the rolling hills, trees, cows & sheep (prefer the cows, but sheep will do).
These are of the one that’s only about a foot tall, didn’t branch, leaves are all shiny/reveg-like & has ’flowers’ all up the stem... I don’t see how this one’s going to make it & may not put the bag over it,or the others that are like it. (Only a few)...
I couldn’t put them out tonight as it rained right before evening & the plants are wet. Above advised not to put the bags on when it’s raining—makes sense. Hope I can get them tomorrow. Looks like the rain may end by Tuesday.
Here are the photos. first is side view & second is top (I know it’s calcium deficient. I’m having trouble with pests, etc—rain is hurting that, too....can’t spray the leaves & it’s too wet to water...):


----------



## SusanneH (Jun 6, 2021)

My internet was so bad last night that my last post didn’t even finish. I didn’t realize it until now. 

The hail only put a few holes in some leaves. No real damage, thank goodness . The bab plants were under plastic, but wind could get in the sides, and most were down, like vines . So much rain.....they’re spindly.....I leaned them against very thin sticks.


----------



## sharonp (Jun 6, 2021)

SusanneH said:


> My internet was so bad last night that my last post didn’t even finish. I didn’t realize it until now.
> 
> The hail only put a few holes in some leaves. No real damage, thank goodness . The bab plants were under plastic, but wind could get in the sides, and most were down, like vines . So much rain.....they’re spindly.....I leaned them against very thin sticks.


I am sorry things aren't going as planned. I kind of agree that you should plan to move on. That happens. I grow indoors and it is more predictable.


----------



## SusanneH (Jun 6, 2021)

sharonp said:


> I am sorry things aren't going as planned. I kind of agree that you should plan to move on. That happens. I grow indoors and it is more predictable.



Thanks...my “baby” plants are my ‘moving on’ for this year. The first ones are the plants that flowered too early. I think some of those will make it. The newer ones probably will now. It’s stopped raining, I think, so they should stop stretching.

I live in a climate that’s pretty good for growing outdoors. I know I don’t have the control, however the cost of indoor growing is pretty high; not to mention getting caught would be easier here than outdoors in the woods. So, for me, outdoors is going to be the way i need to go. Just have to put up with the unpredictability of it  .


----------

